# اضحك معنا (9)



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2011)

* اثنان  صعايدة يلعبون الشطرنح فقال الاول : قتلتلك الحصان  فاستانة  الثانى بضع دقاق وعندما عاد الية قال : سممتلك البهايهم كلها 
2-  واحدة صعيدية رماها زوجها من الدور الثالث طلعتلة وقالتلة  بلاش الهزار التقيل دة 
 3-  واحدة عندة مزرعة فراخ دخل المزرعة لقى كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة .... مسك فرخة من رجليها وقطعها وقال للفراخ اللى مش هتجيب  بكرة 5 بيضات هاقعها زى الفرخة دة  .. تانى يوم  لقى كل الفراخ بيضة 5 بيضات ماعدا فرخة بيضة 3بيضات فقال لها اية دة  فقالت لة استر عليا دة انا ديك 
4-  واحد مسطول ماشى فى بيتهم خبط فى امة .. راحت قالت لة :-  انت اعمى ؟؟ مش شايفنى ؟؟ بص لها  بمنتهى الهدوء وقال :- لا ... انا شفتك طبعا بس مش فاكر فين ..
 5- مرة توك  دخل محطة البنزين يمول  فى لاقى المقطورة بتمول 200 لتر وميكروباص بيمول 50 لتر وبص للراجل بكسوف وقاله امبوووووووووووووو
 6- مرة واحد ماشى مع خطبيتة واخر انسجام فقالها عارفة اية هو الحب واية  الجواز قالتة لالا قالها   الحب  زى النجوم الجميلة  اللى فى السما  قالتلة  طيب والجواز  ؟ قالها   دى البلاعة اللى واحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها 
7- سكران ماسك الفرخة بتاعتة . قاعد يضرب فيها ويقولها :- كل يوم بيض بيض مافيش جبنة
8- مرة واحد نام حلم انة دخل النار لقى ناسى وهيفا واليسا هناك فصحى الصبح قتل نفسة .. دخل  النار لقى هناك رجالة قالهم اية دة فين هيفا وناسى واليسا قالو  خش ياروح .....دة كانت اعلانات 
9 - حشاش سايق اسعاف فى الحرب ناقل 35 قتيل  سمع فى الراديو سقوط 30 قتيل  . وقف  وفتح الباب وقال الخمسة اللى بيستهبلو ينزلوا حالا
10-  واحد غبى نايم جنب مراتة  فبتقولة بردانة قالها اتغطى  .. قالتلة ياراجل لسة بردانة قالها اتغطى كويس قالتلة ياراجل بقولك بردانة  قالها  اتغطى كويس اوى  قالتلة  انالما كنت عند ماما  اقولهابردانة كانت بتحضنى ... قالها دة اللى ناقص اجيب امك تنام وسطينا 

 يارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة ليكم  ​ اخوكم يوليوس*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماكنش ليا نفس اضحك


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماكنش ليا نفس اضحك



* شكرا على الرد يااختى الجميلة  وونشكر ربنا ان اكون سبب ابتسامة يااعضاء المنتدى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*حلوين خالص يا يوليوس 
ينقل للترفيهى ​*


----------



## girgis2 (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*ههههههههه

حلوين يا يوليوس

ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

* شكرا  على الردود الجميلة يا بنات واولاد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *حلوين خالص يا يوليوس
> ينقل للترفيهى ​*



*   شكرا للتعب محبتك   اوك ينقل للترفيهى  هتعبكم معايا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

هههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*هههههههههههه
الله ينور عليك 
ضحكتني بجد*​


----------



## MeMo AlMasRy (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدين جدآ ربنا يحفظك ويرضيك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

انت ياود بلاش تتكلم عن الصعايدة تانى بعدين اطخك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتير بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## اليعازر (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*هههههههه

كتير حلوين ومهضومين

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير ضحكتني بجد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

* شكرا ليكم جميعا على الردود الجميلة ويارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة ليكم*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير ضحكتني بجد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 ميرسى على ردك يااختى وعلى ردود الاعضاء الجميلة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



MeMo AlMasRy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدين جدآ ربنا يحفظك ويرضيك



* شكرا وربنا يفرحك ديما *


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> الله ينور عليك
> ضحكتني بجد*​



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ههههههههههه



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

الرب يفرح قلبك

شكرا لك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



هشام المهندس قال:


> الرب يفرح قلبك
> 
> شكرا لك​



* شكرا لمرورك الجميل يااخى هشام​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

*هههههههه
شكرا جدااا يوليوس
روعه جدا*​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

_هههههههههه    (((( الله ينور يا اخى العزيز يوليوس ))))  شكرا ليك _


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههه
> شكرا جدااا يوليوس
> روعه جدا*​


 
* الله يخليك يا ااخى الجميل وربنا يحافظ عليك ديما وشكرا ليك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



عاطف ياهو قال:


> _هههههههههه    (((( الله ينور يا اخى العزيز يوليوس ))))  شكرا ليك _



* شكرا اخى عاطف ربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليك ديما ​*


----------



## tonyturboman (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*

آخر واحدة تحفة
شكرا لك


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اضحك  ... اضحك .. اضحك ... اضحك*



tonyturboman قال:


> آخر واحدة تحفة
> شكرا لك



* شكرا لمرورك الجميل يااخى الغالى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمرور جميع الاعضاء


----------

